Yelp AI accidentally deletes app codebase - zelon88
======
myworkhandle
All I could find

[https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/yelp-tried-to-remove-
bugs-o...](https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/yelp-tried-to-remove-bugs-on-app-
artificial-intelligence-deleted-everything-2003957.html)

------
minimaxir
That was a Release Notes joke.

------
iron0013
...and?

